# What are you listening to?



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi folks! You may now music is something awesome, and most of us enojoy listening to it, so I decided to open a thread with the intention of sharing! And you know what? Thanks to @Cricket VS now we can share youtube videos easily so... Yeeeeha! :biggrin:

Don't know you, but I love listening to new artists, new styles or genres, cuz music is great :laugh:


I'll start with "Summer breeze", from an spanish rapper named 'Elphomega'. It's not only in spanish, as it's featured with an American artist, and she does it sweet.
(will probably translate the spanish fragment if someone is interestedxD)






What are you listening to? :vs_smile:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am unwinding a bit and listening to this one...


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

A few days ago I started listening to the following song:vs_music:






I like to listen to Power Metal. It's a bit harder than the mainstream pop, but the songs have a melody and you can understand the text :wink:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Cricket VS Wuuu, wonderful voice!

@Okami That band reminds me to Sonata Artica, not my kind of music but god they sound too good >.< Nice guitar solo :3


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

FanKi said:


> @Cricket VS Wuuu, wonderful voice!
> 
> @Okami That band reminds me to Sonata Artica, not my kind of music but god they sound too good >.< Nice guitar solo :3


I absolutely love listening to her sing. 

She has an amazing voice.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

missing someone so much since I moved to another country...:vs_sob:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

How are you guys uploading the videos? I swear I'm always the dumb tech person. :vs_smirk:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

You're certainly not dumb!

I put a tutorial here.
http://www.artistforum.com/getting-started-artistforum-com/embedding-videos-community-21362/


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I usually listen to gothic metal but also black,death,industrial,steampunk,punk.When I came here I discovered Steve Earle lol and it was a big wow for me. I like also hip hop but very few bands/musicians-my fav is La Coka Nostra...


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Melody Jeoulex Been there, done th... who I'm trying to cheat? I'm still there u.u :vs_sad: :vs_sob: Pretty song, Melody

@Asancta How do you say this genre is called? It's very interesting, I won't be listening to it every day but it's cool


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I never get tired of Miranda's voice...


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

@FanKi I don't believe it, you know Sonata Arctica? You are the first person who know this Band :vs_OMG::biggrin:
I love Sonata Arctica. 5 years ago a friend played a song to me and I fell in love with this band. They have ballads and also songs which are a little bit harder. I think it's a good mix.
@Asancta Wow, that's a great song. I didn't know that steampunk is also a music genre. So far i thought it's only a fashion genre.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

he he what about some darkwave?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Okami , I'm not a big fan, but a friend of mine is and he smade me listen some songs. Their songs are so powerful

@Cricket VS I can't listen your song u.u the youtube video it's restrincted in my country :/

@Asancta Don't know why, but while I listen to it the only thing that comes to my mind is one of this places where there only are ultraviolet lights and people getting high, like some kind of Dark-Party (?

I'm not in love but, I still like a lot this song >.< It's beat is so relaxing :3


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I listen to a variety of things depending on mood..todays mood is Gregory Isakov..love Time Will Tell but he has so many really good songs..


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@FanKi wait...whut are you saying dude? @[email protected] shouldn't be listening to that kind of music but I can't resist it...><...arrrgghhhh!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Melody Jeoulex STAP! Or I'll break down in tears -Aaahuuuuuuuuuu!!!- (Wolf howling :vs_smirk: )


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> @Melody Jeoulex STAP! Or I'll break down in tears -Aaahuuuuuuuuuu!!!- (Wolf howling :vs_smirk: )


 @FanKi [email protected]@........chill buddy...
want some churros?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Melody Jeoulex I preffer having some "Facturas". (Well, churros are a kind of  )


Spoiler













They are something similar to Danish pastry, but in the Argentinean way XD



Oohhh god I need one noooow, they are the best thing ever, if you are depressed you only need half a dozen of them, and all your problems will instantly go away >.< :vs_OMG:

Buuuuuuut this is a music thread.

Chanda, that song is so relaxing and peaceful, cool :3


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

@FanKi great, thanks now I want something sweet :vs_sad:
Gimme gimme gimme some :vs_OMG:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Since this is a music thread and we mentioned doughy foods..Here's an OST from a game, I Am Bread..really cool to use this for some animations in the future.. :biggrin: I used soundtracks like this in making powerpoint presentations back in my first year as a computer student..


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Really? A Videogame where you are a bread? It wasn't enough with the Goat simulator, no, they need to do I am a bread >.<

If we are talking about OST, I can't avoid thinking about Streets of Rage (From Sega Megadrive? You remember? :vs_blush Oh god, the whole soundtrack was a master piece :vs_cool:
I usually listen to it, even to play another games or when I go to bed


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I love this song....


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@FanKi ooohh..that's cool...but I've never played it before...I had "normal" video games when I was kid like the sporty ones..but I also did have Donkey Kong and old Mario game  ..so whenever we go to the mall back then, I always go straight ahead to the arcade store..I would play Street Fighter or Metal Slug :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> I love this song....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucA63CEuXpo


 @Cricket VS :vs_OMG: I love that song too!!! now I'll be all tears for tonight..:vs_sad::vs_sob:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@Cricket VS ._. :crying: :vs_sad: such a beautiful song :crying: :vs_sad: 


@Melody Jeoulex Ohh sweet metal sluuug :3


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=1nzjqx5rh#/watch?v=nVhNCTH8pDs
My attempt:biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

@leighann Almost >.< Try using the link wich appears in the "Share" Section below the video (at least in PC it's below XD). It's a bit shorter, and that should work.


```
https://youtu.be/nVhNCTH8pDs
```
Like this. You see it's shorter than normal links. Don't know if you will find in mobile, as I don't use youtube from there, but you shouldn't have any problem I guess .-.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Will see if this works :biggrin:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is what I listen to in my truck :vs_rocking_banana:

http://youtu.be/er-TinIKvCw?list=PLBiPNxqFKPZJ3A_8VAMYrzyysumK1BU6Y


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_love::vs_love::vs_love::vs_love::vs_love: PINK FLOYD!!! I love you for posting that...I remember Nirvana..:vs_awed:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I could listen to Floyd all day :biggrin:
:vs_music:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

A couple of under appreciated releases from the Brothers album


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Something sweet


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Going a little old school tonight.:biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Garry Smith said:


> I am listening Justin Babier songs, is any other Justin Babier fan here
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Used Luxury Cars For Sale





Moderator, ban this [email protected]÷ now. Lol


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> Moderator, ban this [email protected]÷ now. Lol


:ImaPoser:

You know he's only kidding Garry. Justin Babier is not too popular with us senior citizens.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

He is really popular with the preteen girls.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Some old school, warning might be too manly for JB fans


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

One of my favorite band of all time :vs_love:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Speaking of old school  HALL AND OATES!!!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I love listening to this song....

Just breathe...


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

:happay: :clap: :bounce: He! He! He! He! He! He! He! He! :bounce: :clap: :happay:

Come on, jump with me! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

All are wonderful.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Here's one for you @just  @Melody Jeoulex ....used to love me some Hall & Oates!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Since I am wide awake at 5:30 in the morning...yes, I'm a raving insomniac...I'll chill with a little Cat Stevens. :wink:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Since I had some good news to share :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I may have the worst day ever... but this song always brings me a good mood!






Can't touch this!


@leighann Wooooho! Let's keep it up girl!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@FanKi ...This should liven you up :vs_smirk:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajajajajaja it's welcomed if I need a bit of extra motivation to do something >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@FanKi HAMMER TIME!
@leighann FATALITEH! BABALITEH! (them turning into babies)


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Obscene lyrics (+16)! :vs_blush:



Spoiler








You know what to do :vs_music:


----------



## KeeKeers (Sep 6, 2015)

When I'm streaming I like to listen to 
A tribe called red
kygo remixes ~marvin gaye-sexual healing~ My jam!
Iron maiden 
passion pit-sleepyhead
mgmt- electric feel
Recently I've fallen in love with celia pavey, her voice singing scarborough fair...enchanting

That's basically it right now 

edit: almost forgot about 
john butler-ocean *studio version*
tobias rauscher-still awake


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

<3333


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you like dubstep? Do you like goats? So check this out! (and if you don't like any of them, check it anyway, you will enjoy it >.< )


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

My little girls sitting next to me.. laughing and joking.. No sweeter sound on earth!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Kitteh dubstep! This is pretty old actually but I still like it


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajajajajajajaja c'mon I know you people have some other animal-song to show! >.<


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is really cute :laugh:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Have had this one stuck in my head for days....


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That's sooo relaxing guys!

Neil Young... Niiiiiice, sounds too god! I didn't know him


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

FanKi said:


> That's sooo relaxing guys!
> 
> Neil Young... Niiiiiice, sounds too god! I didn't know him


I met him once in the Mid 70's. here's a piece of urban legend for you all. Neil Young came to town and a bunch of us went to see him. We bought a key to take with us and sell at the concert. A key was about 2.something pounds of marijuana. Back in those days that it cost us about $100 out here. We then split it up into lids. A lid was a glad sandwich bag full of pot about $10 in those day's. My friend put everything into a brown paper lunch bag and stuffed it in his jean jacket. Well the sheriff deputies who were patrolling the concert that night caught eye of him making a sale and started chasing him. He went down to the concert floor and started making his way to the stage. When he got to the front of the stage he turned around a saw the police coming for him. Panicking he decided to role the dice and pulled one of the lids out of the bag and threw it up onto the stage and it landed at Neil Young's feet. Neil Young then stopped playing and picked it up looked at it, then looked at my friend, then looked out into the audience and saw the deputies pushing their way through the crowd toward my friend. At that point Young told his personal security to pull my friend up on to the stage and take him back to his dressing room. Anyway we all ended up back stage that night and parting like it was 1995. :biggrin: I was 15 or 16 at the time.
Definitely a different time in those days.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajaajajaj a complete journey >.< That must be really cool jajajajajaja

Nowadays artists may be like "Who is this guy? Security, beat him up!" u.u

As I mostly listen to rap music, I do not go to concerts so much (It's worthless, come on, they are note playing anything! Just a beat looping and a guy rapping, with a bad sound quality... pf, I preffer being at home XD)
But my sisters are more like Underground Punk, and I can assure they keep that style of kindness and maybe craziness too  


By the way... My favourite rapper took out his last LP! And you know what? He post it on youtube! Ooooohhhhhhhhh yeaaaah!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wuuu that sounds good! It reminds me a bit to Paramore


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

It kinda does, yeah. Though I like Ariel Bloomer's voice a bit more.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

May I say I'm in love with both of them? >.<


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=230&v=fOg7mj1_-sk


----------



## Dinobull (Sep 30, 2015)

Dakota Davis - Massive Fever Dream





It's an experimental electronic album.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I heard this the other night on a trailer for a tv show and just fell in love with it. It reminded me of something from the mid to late 60's. I'm a big Beatles fan, but I'm not sure if it's Beatle-esque or a different band from that era.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Try this again :vs_smirk:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Leigh, that's interesting music... relaxing in some way (? Can't say it reminds me to the 60's but surely it has the style >.<


A friend of mine made me listen to this band a few months ago... and I just can't avoid listening to it now .-.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

